# Thorne Bros. or Rollie & Helens?



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

wheres your favorite place to buy gear?

for baits i like r&h. for tackle i gotta go with thorne bros. gotta love diamondbacks

or somewhere else? smokeys? pakistias (sp?)?


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I perfer Thorn Bros great service
Bought a ton of ice stuff from them and stopped in their shop in Minn
Bunch of good guys 
geowol


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Rollie's has a better selection of lures, but I spend most of my $ with Thorne Bros. Their house brand leaders are the best! Service is unbeatable too.


----------

